# Seite, mehrere Mirror?



## FortunaFan (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

besteht die möglichkeit, dass wenn man eine Homepage besitzt der Server aber Offline ist man aber zwei verschiedene Server hat, das bei einem Ausfall sofort auf den anderen Server umgeleitet wird? Automatisch... Also wenn der andere Server wieder geht wird wieder auf dem umgeleitet... Quasi das die Seite eigentlich immer irgendwo erreichbar ist?

Thx 4 help!

Mfg, FortunaFan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

nein, mit normalem Webspace sowieso nicht. Bei dem Betrieb von eigenen Servern ist dies machbar, wenn du z.B. per Heartbeat ständig nach anderen Servern guckst und diese dann bei einem Ausfall die IP übernehmen. Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass die Server ständig synkronisieren.


----------



## FortunaFan (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe einen eigenen Server...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Dezember 2004)

Es geht nicht um einen, sondern mindestens zwei, auf die du am besten physikalischen Zugriff benötigst ... bei Massenhostern wirst du dein Vorhaben nicht realisieren können.


----------

